# Giải đáp bố trí quạt trần hợp phong thủy 2001



## Dung Thủy (31/8/21)

Giải đáp bố trí quạt trần hợp phong thủy 2001
Nhiều người vừa tậu được căn hộ chung cư hoặc xây xong nhà mới đang băn khoăn khi không biết bố trí quạt trần hợp phong thủy như nào đúng cách. Dưới đây là giải đáp của Điện Máy Quốc Dân dành cho bạn.

1.    Nhu cầu về lắp quạt trần hiện nay:




•    Đối với các căn hộ chung quạt trần trần thấp cư hiện nay, phòng khách sẽ trở nên khá trống vắng nếu đồ đạc quá ít, có nên lắp quạt trần phòng bếp nhất là khi trần nhà thường khá cao lên tới 3m. Do đó, các mẫu quạt gắn trần cho gia đình sẽ được ưu tiên lắp đặt để vừa phục vụ mát mẻ căn nhà vừa là vật dụng trang trí đẹp mắt.
•    Tuy vậy, không phải ai cũng nắm được các nguyên tắc lắp quạt trần hợp phong thủy để sinh tài lộc cho gia đình, nhất là khi muốn có quạt trần đẹp phòng khách.
2. Quy tắc bố trí quạt trần hợp phong thủy:
•    Theo lời khuyên của các chuyên gia phong thủy, quạt trần nên được bố trí ở trung tâm ngôi nhà. Điều này sẽ giúp nguồn gió quạt được tỏa đi khắp phòng làm di chuyển luồng sinh khí trong nhà theo hướng tích cực và đẩy nguồn năng lượng xấu ra ngoài. Ngoài ra bạn cũng nên chọn những vị trí thông thoáng trong nhà, phía dưới ít nội thất để lắp quạt trần. Điều này đảm bảo giúp luồng sinh khí được lưu giữ trong phòng lâu hơn. Tránh treo quạt trần ở vị trí trên giường ngủ hoặc bàn trà vì nó có thể ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe và không gian đầm ấm của gia đình.
•    Người trong gia đình nên bài trí quạt treo trần hợp phong thủy gần sát trần nhà, điều này có thể giúp luồng sinh khí được di chuyển nhanh hơn, không gian được thông thoáng hơn và tạo ra cảm giác an toàn cho các thành viên trong gia đình. Bạn có thể căn cứ vào chiều cao của căn hộ để có thể hạ quạt xuống cho cân đối với không gian. Tránh lắp đặt quạt trần quá thấp vì lúc này gió thổi trực tiếp xuống sàn sẽ khiến vận may nhỏ nhất có thể bị thổi bay theo. Khi quạt trần lắp đặt quá thấp sẽ khiến việc di chuyển của các thành viên trong gia đình dễ gặp bất lợi, và làm giảm đi sự cân bằng trong không gian nội thất. Tại những vị trí cửa ra vào và sát góc phòng cũng không phải là lý tưởng để lắp đặt quạt trần. Đây là những không gian mà luồng sinh khí bị tán rất nhanh khi có gió, kéo theo may mắn và sự thịnh vượng cũng giảm đáng kể.
•    Không gian phòng khách là vị trí phù hợp nhất để lắp đặt quạt trần. Theo các chuyên gia phong thủy, nếu quạt trần được lắp đặt đúng vị trí trong phòng khách, sẽ giúp kích tài, chiêu lộc cho gia đình. Quy tắc lắp quạt trần trong phòng khách là nên sát trần, vị trí trung tâm bộ bàn ghế phòng khách để ai cũng được mát. Nếu quý khách ở thủ đô thì có thể yên tâm với đội ngũ lắp đặt quạt trần tại Hà Nội của Điện Máy Quốc Dân. Còn ở khu vực khác, nếu muốn tự lắp đặt, quý khách nên tham khảo cách lắp ráp quạt trần kĩ càng nhất là cách lắp quạt trần không có móc treo để đảm bảo an toàn khi sử dụng.
3. Một số lưu ý phong thủy lắp quạt trần:
•    Tránh sử dụng quạt trần cho phòng ngủ, vì nó sẽ khiến người nghỉ ngơi trong phòng dễ rơi vào cảm giác mệt mỏi, bất an, từ đó ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng giấc ngủ. Điều này làm cho sức khỏe người nhà bị ảnh hưởng, thần kinh không được ổn định, dễ rơi vào trạng thái đau đầu, mỏi mệt…
•    Ngoài ra việc lựa chọn các mẫu quạt trần ti ngắn cũng sẽ giúp cho các nhà có trần thấp dễ dàng lắp đặt hơn.
•    Nếu nhà nhỏ nên lựa chọn các mẫu quạt trần sải cánh 1m2 hoặc quạt gắn trần cánh ngắn giá rẻ cho phù hợp.
•    Nên bố trí hộp treo điều khiển ở vị trí xa tầm với trẻ em.
•    Có thể tham khảo qua bảng giá quạt trần tại Điện Máy Quốc Dân để lựa chọn mẫu phù hợp với túi tiền.
Như vậy, Quý khách đã nắm được quy tắc lắp quạt trần trong phòng khách rồi. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage Điện Máy Quốc Dân để được trợ giúp.


----------

